# Happy Birthday, darling son.



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

This is to all the mothers.....

Our son is now, 18. Today. An "adult". 
Earlier, darling son gave me a Garnet pendant. It was in the shape of a heart.
He wrote me a card thanking me for deciding to bring him in to this world (I was 21 and not married), quit college to be a SAHM for him and lots of other loving words. He wrote that I am the bravest woman he has ever met, the smartest, the funniest and the "most awesome".  Love, love, LOVE him!!!
At the end of his card he wrote that he knows what I went through to bring him in to this world. The looks and stares from others, the rejection by my own family, the pain of not completing college and watching all my friends do so, including my now husband, his father. He also wrote about the physical pain I went through to bring him here. 27 hours from water breaking to delivery. Yup, you heard that right. 
He is an AMAZING man and I wouldn't have it any other way. He is one of my best friends and we share everything (within reason, I am still MOM!). He comes to me and his dad with everything. First time he had sex? He told us. She was/is his gf of 1 year at that point. They have been together now for 2 1/2 years. Scared about his gf possibly being pregnant? He told us. We told him what to do and thankfully, it was a false alarm. They are WAY more aware now. Condoms = sometime failure. BC pills is what she is on now. 
He talks to us about everything and we do not judge, nor should we, we have been there! 
I often bounce ideas off of him and he is my sounding board. He is brilliant (like his father) and he keeps me centered and feeling normal. What a WONDERFUL gift he is. 
Not sure what my post is about, just wanted to say to all of you out there who raised or are raising children right, rock on! It is the BEST thing you can do for humanity. Raise a good kid, you will get your just rewards and society will be better for having them in it. 
Happy Birthday!!!!


----------



## major misfit (Oct 17, 2010)

Wow, what an awesome post! Literally brought tears to my eyes. How lucky, lucky you are. 

So Happy, Happy Birthday to Brennan's SON!!!!!


----------



## Trenton (Aug 25, 2010)

Like!!!


----------

